# Bachman starter sets outside?



## Toyman321

I've been toying with the idea of picking up a G scale starter set, at least for now I would probably set it up inside for my daughter and myself to play around with. At some point down the road I would like to expand the setup and move it outside. I've heard mixed reviews of the track that comes with the Bachman starter sets and although I am trying to keep my costs reasonable I don't want to pick something up and not be able to use any of it outside. What would be my best bet to start off with? Additionally what is the quality of the track compared to LGB and other brands?

Thanks in advance for your responses!


----------



## x_doug_x

bachmann track is steel, it rusts. it gets building inside and the track is very pour. bends really easy. for a outside set i would go with aristocraft or lgb


----------



## Toyman321

Thanks for the quick reply! Is aristocraft and lgb compatible with each other, in other words can they be connected up to each other or do I need to decide on one or the other?


----------



## dkirksey

I model with USA trains. I have had my track outside for over a year now and other than the normal maintenance it has heldup. The track is compatible with the others out there and is solid brass. LGB has more track options from switches, crossovers, ect. The price of the track differs so your choice is in your wallet. Hope this helps


----------



## x_doug_x

dkirksey said:


> I model with USA trains. I have had my track outside for over a year now and other than the normal maintenance it has heldup. The track is compatible with the others out there and is solid brass. LGB has more track options from switches, crossovers, ect. The price of the track differs so your choice is in your wallet. Hope this helps



listen to this guy, he knows more about it than i do. i just know the bachmann track is very very very very low quality. i have a very nice bachmann set i put under the tree in a circle. wherever i put the track clip it slows down on the opposite side of the track. now, i do not know if this is a transformer issue or a track quality issue. but it does happen. i purchased a aristo craft train set that came with brass solid rails and transformer. i do not have this issue with that train set. it's not the train, it's the track or transformer. 

another thing, the bachmann train sets aren't really made to be put outside. at least not the one's i'm fromiliar with. i have seen people post up bachmann train sets on craigslist and claim to be outside train sets. they either make a inside version and a outside version, or these people are only saying this because of the large size and think it's a outside train set.


i'm not fromiliar with usa trains, but i guess according to the post above. there track is brass as well.


----------



## rbf

I was just about to ask about Bachmann track and I got what I needed! My son in law gave me an old Bachmann set with a steam locomotive. Now will it be ok to run an Bachmann engine on LGB track out side in the rain? Why dos it show me offline when I'm making and reading posts?


----------



## gc53dfgc

It will run fine on LGB track because both adhere to the standards set up for G scale track. If the engine does not look like it will hold up in the rain you can get some of that cleap stuff that comes in the long cyclinders to make all the wires and motor type pieces waterproof.


----------



## Kiwi

The brought track may be rubbish but nothing wrong with Bachman locos & rolling stock outside.Refer www.gscaletrains.net.nz

There all bachman and have been working well now for many years. I think its like anything, if you maintain them, a lube now and again and dont overwork them then they should last for years.
Tony


----------



## tjcruiser

rbf said:


> Why dos it show me offline when I'm making and reading posts?


Are you clicking (checking) the "Remember Me" box next to your Login entry? Doing that should help.

TJ


----------

